# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Wall Street and FDR (free online) - Antony Sutton

## emazur

I recently read an article that referenced this book and found it free online.  Sounds interesting, and some of Sutton's works are cited in The Creature from Jekyll Island.  I'll let the first paragraph in the book describe itself:




> This book portrays Franklin Delano Roosevelt as a Wall Street financier who, during his first term as President of the United States, reflected the objectives of financial elements concentrated in the New York business establishment. Given the long historical associationsince the late 18th centuryof the Roosevelt and Delano families with New York finance and FDR's own career from 1921 to 1928 as banker and speculator at 120 Broadway and 55 Liberty Street, such a theme should not come as a surprise to the reader. On the other hand, FDR biographers Schlesinger, Davis, Freidel, and otherwise accurate Roosevelt commentators appear to avoid penetrating very far into the recorded and documented links between New York bankers and FDR. We intend to present the facts of the relationship, as recorded in FDR's letter files. These are new facts only in the sense that they have not previously been published; they are readily available in the archives for research, and consideration of this information suggests a reassessment of FDR's role in the history of the 20th century.

----------


## disorderlyvision

> I recently read an article that referenced this book and found it free online.  Sounds interesting, and some of Sutton's works are cited in The Creature from Jekyll Island.  I'll let the first paragraph in the book describe itself:



No link?

----------


## emazur

oops
http://www.reformation.org/wall-st-fdr.html

----------


## tpreitzel

I'll bet the search option on RPF might show a few references ...  Yeah, professor Sutton is one of the giants in exposing fraud and deception in government. His book, America's Secret Establishment, is a classic ... nah, ALL of his books are classics.

http://www.antonysutton.com/

----------

